# Caravan park, Peterculter, Scotland, Aug'08



## spacepunk (Aug 10, 2008)

Came across this caravan park whilst exploring with Smellycat.
A strange place as all but 2 of the caravans/chalets are deserted.
A couple of dogs barked at us and Smellycat fell through a hole of a particularily rotten floor. How I laughed.






























































Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 10, 2008)

What a great little place. Like those chalets, even in their present state. And that bathroom is exactly the same as the ones we had at Devon Coast in Paignton. The decor leaves a lot to be desired tho  Any idea on when it actually closed? and who owned the place?

Excellent find, and good pics too.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 11, 2008)

After trudging thru some rather boring Aberdeen council PDF files I found that the Rob Roy caravan park opened around 1958 and has 90 mobile homes. They are trying to get permission to build houses although there is an occupied house already on the site and someone is maintaining the property, as we saw neatly trimmed hedges and mowed lawns. I think it just went into general decline. The place is a bit smelly.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 11, 2008)

It looks like the remains of chintzfest 1974!


----------



## Squidmato (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow thats pretty cool, the chalets arent in a greatly run down state but totally in contrast with the neat surroundings!

Good find a nice pics


----------



## johno23 (Aug 11, 2008)

A nice peaceful looking explore and different too,good pictures.I hope smellycat is ok after the mishap with the floorI know how that feels with all the accompanying hilarity from the team,still trying to live it down(hence part of my signature)


----------



## OSPA (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice find, did you just stumble across it? I love how its deserted, if it had a couple of manequins it'd be like one of those nuclear test towns that the americans have.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 12, 2008)

Gorecki did this a while ago.
Sure there is a report somewhere


----------

